# Lonely church near Pyatino, Ulyanovsk Oblast, Russia



## voyager14 (Sep 12, 2021)

As my first contribution, I present to you all _Tserkov' Zhivonachal'noy Troitsy _(The Church of the Life-Giving Trinity). This abandoned church is located a few minutes down a dirt road from the small town of Pyatino. It features 5 domes, tall doors, plenty of arches, pillars, ionic volutes, ceiling murals, sculptures and more. For being in the middle of nowhere now, and even more so in 1827, the church boasts a grandeur fit for a city of millions.




​An article from the website 'orthochristian.com' tells us the church was built by the order of noblewoman Anna Annenkov as a sort of sin offering or 'expiation' after her son Ivan participated in the Decembrist Revolt. The location, which is roughly 70km from Saransk, and over 700 km from Moscow, was supposedly chosen because it was the existing location of the Annenkov estate.
​The full article:


> A church in the Russia’s Ulyanovsk region which was  founded by the noblewoman Anna Annenkova as an expiation  for the sins of her son, a Decembrist (a member of a group  of Russian revolutionaries who in December 1825 led an  unsuccessful revolt against Tsar Nicholas I) Ivan  Annenkov, will be restored, reports the Diocese of Barysh.
> 
> 
> The church of the Life-Giving Trinity was built to a  design of the prominent Russian architect Mikhail  Korinfsky (1788-1851) on the hill near the estate of the  Annenkov family in Pyatino village in the Karsun district.
> ...





​This explanation leaves many questions to be asked. Why was the Annenkov estate so far from the nearest city? If it was for privacy, why was a supposedly public church built on the property, and not closer to a city where many could worship there? And perhaps most importantly, where are the remains of the Annenkov estate? Surely a family capable of erecting such a church would have an equally impressive manor to boast of. Yet there is nothing. No rubble, no foundations, not even a leveled piece of land.

Also intriguing is the decision by the Red Army to spare the church from destruction because they found 'nothing of value' in the village and the church, which the article claims was likely the richest in the province. Was this structure somehow neglected in the coverup of the true history? What was it about the church that made the soldiers pass it by? The article mentions that the village, too, was deemed worthless, so the villagers were not hiding anything of value in their homes.

As we are accustomed to, we are now left with a magnificent structure with an unconvincing and flawed story. Is the ongoing restoration intended to conceal something from the public due to rising interest in this run down church? It's quite possible. As many of you already know, Russia is littered with all kinds of antiquitech, some of it repurposed, some of it abandoned. If you're interested in the abandoned 'churches' of Russia, this article has a great compilation of them.



Spoiler: Image Gallery



Source





































​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 12, 2021)

I always notice the same writers ...
_
The fate of the Annenkovs interested the French novelist *Alexander Dumas*, father, who, according to the stories of the former fencing teacher Augustin Grisier, who taught Ivan Alexandrovich, wrote the novel "The Fencing Teacher". The novel describes the fate of "Count Alexis Vaninkov", whom his rich relatives turned away from and to whom only his mistress, the milliner, who later became his wife, remained faithful. As usual, the life story is highly idealized and relaxed. Annenkov was transformed into a penitent conspirator who did not believe in the success of the uprising, but took part in it solely for the sake of not being recognized as a coward.

 Dumas visited Russia 20 years after writing the novel, which enjoyed tremendous success in Europe and Russia, although it was banned by the Russian emperor.  According to some reports, Dumas visited Simbirsk and Pyatino.  The meeting with the Annenkov spouses took place in Nizhny Novgorod.  Also, based on the biography of the Annenkovs, the film "The Star of Captivating Happiness" was shot with Igor Kostolevsky in the title role._

translated from:
Пятино, Церковь Троицы Живоначальной


----------

